

Your IPv6 Address in JSON - xur17
http://jsonipv6.com

======
xur17
There was a post for jsonip.com a while back - it only reports ipv4 addresses,
so I threw together something that returns your ipv6 address (or ipv4 address
if you don't have an ipv6 address).

This can also be useful for testing if a client has ipv6 access ( "ipv6":true
).

